# Videoconferencing software



## Jay F. Shachter (May 11, 2020)

I see that someone is working on a zoom port. Thank you. I understand that until it is announced, I shall have to do my zoom conferencing on Linux.  However, I was surprised to discover that I could not do a bluejeans.com conference on chrome under FreeBSD.  What software is missing on FreeBSD that would render a bluejeans.com conference nonfunctional?  It was annoying for me to have to reboot my laptop into Linux when the time came to join a bluejeans.com conference, and I missed the first few minutes. It was the same chrome browser in both cases, however (maybe different versions, but I was using the most recent available version on both OSes) and I don't understand why the browser in FreeBSD failed to do the conference properly.

Also, has anyone managed to run Skype on FreeBSD?  Skype is closed-source, and I don't expect MicroSoft to release a FreeBSD version, ever; but they do release skypeforlinux, and FreeBSD has native Linux emulation.  I could not, however, get skypeforlinux to work on my FreeBSD system.  I hope it is because I was failing to do something simple and obvious.

Thank you in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## Minbari (May 11, 2020)

www/jitsi-meet


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (May 11, 2020)

Thank you for informing me of the new www/jitsi-meet port.  However, I do not see how I can benefit from installing it.  It is unlikely that the existing bluejeans.com conference organizers are going to migrate to jitsi, even if I ask them to. Does anyone know anything about getting bluejeans.com conferences to function on a browser running under FreeBSD, or why they were failing for me?  Does anyone know how to get Skype working on FreeBSD?  Thank you in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## George (May 11, 2020)

There are skype extensions for web browsers, but I am not sure whether they work in FreeBSD. It's maybe worth a try.


----------

